# Drip Edges leaking into soffits



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't know what you expect from this information avenue, but here's some questions;
1. Why did you pay him the last payment with all these noted deficiencies?
2. Why wasn't there an inspection of the properties near the end of the job to notate these issues?
3. Have you instituted legal action?

Drip edges aren't the problem. Water is getting in above the drip edge and just coming down the roof, under the shingles.
The roof needs to be fixed, maybe even removed completely.
You would need to call a legitimate roofing company to give you an actual diagnosis.
Ron


----------



## Figment51 (May 30, 2009)

I paid when the work was finished
I was told an inspector would be there 8am the next morn which never showed 
After removing the soffit I removed the first 2 rows of shingles and found the drip edge about 1/2" above the roof I then nailed it flush and smeared some patch it stopped that leak but there are 2 other slight leaks and other soffit areas are showing rot
what I wanted to know is should the drip edge be on top of the felt or the bottom some say top some say bottom 
I filed for small claims as I found out he was sued by 13 other people in my complex for same issues 
thanks for the reply
Jim


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Drip edge should be under the felt or I&W at the eaves when you have metal soffit and fascia.


----------

